# Rauch Malt



## Asher (2/3/05)

Hi All, Just got a question for ya

Is the diastic power of Rauch (smoked) Malt high enough to do a 100% mini mash with it or do I need some other base malt in there to aid conversion?

I'm planning a split batch (40L) of Oktoberfest where I want to add some Rauch Malt to one half. So I was planning to do a separate mini mash, sparge & boil with the Rauch Malt and add this to one of the fermentors . I'm just not sure if the enzyme levels are degraded by the smoking process to the point where extra will be needed in the mash...

I wast thinking of going for the equivalent of 10% Rauch Malt. Whats the general consensus on a good amount for a balanced smokeyness... 

Any info would be appreciated...

Thanks
Asher for now


----------



## wessmith (2/3/05)

Hi Asher,

The Schlenkerla dark Rauchbier in the picture uses around 30% but you need to balance the flavours with (a) some roast malt and (B) a geniuine Hefeweizen yeast. 

Have tried this brew at the pub in Bamburg - it is magic stuff. there should be a recipe in the archives either on here of on ***. Look for the "Wobbly Boot Smoky Weizen" Schlenkerla roughly translated means "to not walk in a straight line"........

Wes


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/3/05)

Hey Asher
I'm bringing a smoked mild on Saturday which has 10% rauch malz. I thought in the light grain bill of a mild 10% would be strong. But its actually reasonably subtle, just sort of tastes like someone put a fag butt in there. Its growing on me though.
Simon


----------



## Asher (2/3/05)

Cheers Wes & GL... The percentages are helpful, but can I do a 100% mini mash with Rauch Malt?

I might go with 15% then GL...

Wes, I was thinking more of their smoked Marzen.... but 40 litres of it would be a bit much. hence the mini mash/boil of the Rauch Malt to add to one fermenter. the other 20litres would be just a normal Marzen... I'll use plenty of Munich & a bit of Caramunich... do you think any roast would be needed here? maybe a little for some extra colour? 




Gee a smoked weizen does sounds nice though ... <_< maybe I'll just do 40l of that one..

Asher for now


----------



## neonmeate (2/3/05)

?i've read from a few different sources that schlenkerla mrzen has 100% rauchmalz. but they smoke their own malt, so who knows whether it's the same level of smokiness as the stuff we get here. presumably they smoke the dark malts too.
weyermann say you can use 100% of their rauchmalz but i followed their advice with 5% acidulated malt in a pils once and regretted it! but presumably the diastatic power is ok.

their rauchweizen is a bit lighter on the smoke. sort of tastes like bananas baked in bacon. on weetbix. tasty.
i made a rauchweizen a couple of years back and used 10% rauchmalt and that was PLENTY. but with a mrzen you should be able to use more, especially if you've got some carafa and caramunich etc to absorb the smoke. it's all about balancing the malts i guess.

i gotter make one of these soon - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Darren (2/3/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> But its actually reasonably subtle, just sort of tastes like someone put a fag butt in there.
> 
> Maybe it could be marketted as the "New Gay Beer" then,
> 
> ...


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/3/05)

Smoked beers are like high grav. beers. You've basically got 20+ litres of beer to get rid of that doesn't go particularly quickly. It's better bottled than kegged. Then you won't grow impatient waiting for the empty keg for your next batch.

Everybody likes one glass and that's usually about it. Personally myself I don't find them too bad. Always nice with smoked foods etc.

Commercially available smoked malts have usually always been so-so and non-descript IMO.

Best smoked malt I ever had was the batch I smoked myself with some hickory. Wound up with a pretty interesting sort of flavour.

Bit like bacon beer. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Sean (2/3/05)

> Is the diastic power of Rauch (smoked) Malt high enough to do a 100% mini mash with it or do I need some other base malt in there to aid conversion?


I've brewed an all-grain beer with 100% Rauch malt (simple infusion mash) with no problems what so ever. The smokyness was over the top for my taste (and decidedly more smoky than Schlenkerla ) but friends loved it.



> Seriously though, Where has smoked beer come from?


In the days before coal, virtually all malt was kilned in wood fired kilns and the resultant beers inevitably dark and smoky.


----------



## kook (2/3/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Smoked beers are like high grav. beers. You've basically got 20+ litres of beer to get rid of that doesn't go particularly quickly. It's better bottled than kegged. Then you won't grow impatient waiting for the empty keg for your next batch.
> 
> Everybody likes one glass and that's usually about it. Personally myself I don't find them too bad. Always nice with smoked foods etc.
> [post="47501"][/post]​



I've seen a keg of Schlenkerla Marzen dissapear within 2 hours!

I love many glasses of it  My favourite is the Bock though, absolutely wonderful stuff.


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/3/05)

kook said:


> I've seen a keg of Schlenkerla Marzen dissapear within 2 hours!
> 
> [post="47546"][/post]​



Took ya that long to get it into the boot of your car?  

Warren -


----------

